# Nuova Simonelli MDX-A



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

I have seen one of these for £120, is that a good price? I am looking at one of these as my first 'proper' Grinder, can someone tell me if that is a good price and also the difference between the MDX and MDX-A? Thanks!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

cough e said:


> I have seen one of these for £120, is that a good price? I am looking at one of these as my first 'proper' Grinder, can someone tell me if that is a good price and also the difference between the MDX and MDX-A? Thanks!


This might help:

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/images/manuals%20pdf/grinder_manual.pdf


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

£120 is a good price for a ex-commercial like the MDX, you may need to replace the burrs if it has been used a lot, there should be a decent edge on them, not sharp enough to easily cut yourself, but you should be able to catch your nail on it. If its an ebay or gumtree sale I would try your luck at £100 and say you need to get new burrs.

Like an ex commercial it will be best if modded when used in the home. It is likely (but not certain) that the sweepers in the doser will leave behind a bit of coffee and you probably wont want to use the massive hopper. Most mods which are done to the Mazzer SJ can be done to other grinders.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Edit: got the blow wrong, looks like it isn't a conic.

Just realised the MDX-A is a conic, the MDX is a flat burr.

Conic grinders typically have high retention and can be difficult to modify to fix this I think, but some people much prefer the taste of a conic grinder.

@coffeechap has modified a few conics for single dosing I think, he may be able to offer a bit of advice.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Just realised the MDX-A is a conic, the MDX is a flat burr.
> 
> Conic grinders typically have high retention and can be difficult to modify to fix this I think, but some people much prefer the taste of a conic grinder.
> 
> @coffeechap has modified a few conics for single dosing I think, he may be able to offer a bit of advice.


I think it's just the automatic version of the MDX, which is a decent 65mm flat with the excellent eureka adjustment mechanism. If it were a conic it would be a complete bargain. (By automatic, they usually mean that it's designed to refill the doser every 6 doses - easily disabled fortunately).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe be a mistake on this site, but they say its a 60mm conic grinder?

http://espressorepairandsales.com/product/nuova-simonelli-mdxa-coffee-grinder/

Edit: yea as far as I can tell the above site is wrong, its not conic and the A is as Glenn suggests for "automatic." It is apparently a rebadged Macap.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Maybe be a mistake on this site, but they say its a 60mm conic grinder?
> 
> http://espressorepairandsales.com/product/nuova-simonelli-mdxa-coffee-grinder/


It's a mistake. The conical version is the MDX-C.

MDX-A is just an auto version of the normal MDX.


----------



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

I didn't understand a bit of that


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

cough e said:


> I didn't understand a bit of that


What did you need explaining? We can explain...


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Ignore the stuff about conicals.

The MDX/A is just the automatic version of the MDX. This is a decent 65mm flat, equivalent to the Super Jolly, with the excellent eureka adjustment mechanism. Automatic usually mean that it's designed to refill the doser every 6 doses - this can be disabled. Price is OK if it's in good condition.


----------



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

Cheers, yes it was the info on conicals I didn't get, can anyone explain how to disable the automatic action please?

Also I make 3-4 espressos a morning which I am sure is like lots of folks on here with commercial grinders, can I 'mod' to be more suitable for that amount of beans going through it?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

cough e said:


> Cheers, yes it was the info on conicals I didn't get, can anyone explain how to disable the automatic action please?
> 
> Also I make 3-4 espressos a morning which I am sure is like lots of folks on here with commercial grinders, can I 'mod' to be more suitable for that amount of beans going through it?


Usually the mod to remove the auto function just involves disconnecting a wire. I haven't done it on this exact model but I'm sure others on here will be able to advise.

In terms of making it suitable for non-commercial workloads, usually a slight modification to the doser is all that is required to make sure it sweeps the bottom of the doser clean.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ya as risky says it will just be shorting a connection. The auto function will just be a switch that will be pressed by the coffee as it builds up, you trace the wires of this switch and then short them across, job done.


----------

